# Education possibilities



## LadyFlynt (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm typing this instead of hubby as he's asked me to.

Dh is 32yrs...no college (what credits he did have are too old to count). He's read plenty (and just spent a small fortune on Theology books...see the Library). He's wanted to go to school for awhile. He would like to go to a Christian school. Our pastor admits that it doesn't seem doable for our family. We depend on hubby's income, my going to work is not an option just as public school for the children is not an option. We also have some very small ones too young for school anyhow.

I've told him that we should more than qualify for grants and he could go to school part time. He seems to think that it will take 4yrs for an Associates and 4yrs for a BA, given his time limitations.

Also, has anyone schooled while working full time and having a family? How did you do study time? Dh's job is very tiring. But the kids go to bed early.

Are there schools out there that are set up to assist a student with family through school? The only one we found that we could "afford" is Moody...and then he needs approval, theirs and pastor's, it's Dispensational and armenian, and we would have to live off campus...thus still needing a way of paying living costs (rent) unlike other students.

We've been told (a couple of years ago) that we could have a place at a seminary...housing possibly provided, all kinds of small service jobs available, tuition paid if hubby goes right into ministry afterwards....PROBLEM: they could only give him a certificate if he went as is, a BA if he went with an Associates, and an M Div only if he had a BA first.

We personally don't feel a man needs a formal education to be a minister (and the cost is RIDICULOUS!! Plus what is the point of having a secular degree BEFORE you can have a religious one?). Unfortunately others do. And yes, we do know that it would be an advantage.

Our pastor is "possibly" going to train him later....but we have a friend bugging us as to why aren't they willing to do it "now"...(they are still getting to know us, there are others they are training, etc...we understand this). Also, should we just sit tight and depend on them to do this...what if in 6 yrs they don't? Then we've lost 6 more years.

Sorry, I'm a bit frustrated and I can feel hubby's frustration. Any advice or other's experience would be welcome.

[Edited on 3-7-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 6, 2005)

Mid America Reformed Seminary is just SouthEast of Chicago, in Dyer, IN. Tuition there is less than most reformed seminaries. You may want to look into it if you're close enough to commute. Another possibility is Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary. They offer degree's through distance learning. You still have to go there for a few credits a year but they arrange it so that you can do it in bulk within a week or 2 of time. Both of these offer a Bachelors of Divinity for guys who never got their bachelors degree, but it's the same as the MDiv, though they may require a few credits of prerequisite stuff like philosophy, English, history, etc.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 6, 2005)

Though if your husband is bound and determined to get an MDiv then he will need to get his BA or BS. There are a number of decent independent studies programs available nowadays.

Though I think that Patrick's advice may be the best bet in your situation.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 6, 2005)

His concern (and why I think he is giving up) is that he doesn't want his studies to interefere with his being a father. He didn't have one.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 7, 2005)

I hear you Colleen, and your hubby's concerns. being a husband, father and a full-time employee leads me to look at my time spent studying with great jealousy - there are so many better ways for me to spend my time - I would rather be studying theology more than the literature I do for my degree.

I am four years through a six year course with the Open University here in the UK. The link is in my sig. I don't think the Uni is open to Americans but surely there is some equivalent in the USA? I don't know though, because the OU is a government-supported national institution, and I doubt there is something similiar in the USA because of your federal vs state setup.



JH

[Edited on 3-7-2005 by JonathanHunt]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 7, 2005)

We looked at the Greenville site and liked what we saw....it's LESS than a third of Covenant here in StL!!!! And we liked other things we saw about it so far when comparing it with Covenant (like they offer a B Div which means hubby would only have to take a few pre-reqs from the local jrcol and then he could study what he wants to study). There ARE distance courses and if we eventually wanted to move down there, that is fine....I was born in Charleston and still have family in SC.

Yes, he is trying to do what is best for his family...he's a wonderful father to our children...I just don't want him to ever "give up" on the hope of an education.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2005)

GPTS


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 7, 2005)

hey if we moved, we'd be closer to everybody!


----------



## Presbyrino (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Mid America Reformed Seminary is just SouthEast of Chicago, in Dyer, IN. Tuition there is less than most reformed seminaries. You may want to look into it if you're close enough to commute.


 on MidAmerica Reformed Seminary.

Mid-America is a good, solid, reformed seminary. Plus, they have a primary focus on training pastors. I think another advantage is that they are a small seminary, which I feel gives students an advantage of becoming very aquainted with their professors and other students. 

There is a town right next to Dyer, Indiana, (Sauk Village, IL.) that has very affordable housing for purchase and rent. Plus, many good reformed churches (URC & OPC) in the general area of the seminary.

http://www.midamerica.edu/


----------



## Presbyrino (Mar 7, 2005)

There are also several manufactured-home parks, very near Mid-America Seminary. They aren't run down, trailer-trash type places. They are kept up fairly well. 

Linway Estates Mobile Home Pk
2836 E Lincoln Hwy
Lynwood, IL 
(708) 758-6760 

Candlelight Village
4 Candlelight Dr
Sauk Village, IL 
(708) 758-7270 

If you need more info on the area, you or your husband can contact me via email. I know the area very well. I live fairly close to the seminary.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 7, 2005)

I couldn't find anything on offering lesser degrees or their tuition fees. And I think it would be better to go south. Hubby's type of job is not as available near Chicago due to all their closings. And Hubby is struggling with the cold weather here even, we're in the "other" Illinois (Southren) (And he grew up here!).

[Edited on 3-7-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------

